# how smart do you have to be to be an air force pilot?



## castle123 (3 Oct 2004)

i was just wondering how smart do i have to be to be a pilot. what things are most important and the least important
thanks in advance>

regards:matthew


----------



## Inch (3 Oct 2004)

Well, you need a university education with strong math and physics skills. Not sure if you consider university smart or not, but you need to have it.

Cheers


----------



## castle123 (3 Oct 2004)

what kind of degree is the best for the job?


----------



## Inch (3 Oct 2004)

Anything, but if you've got the smarts for it, I'd say some sort of engineering degree would make your life a lot easier when learning to fly.


----------



## spoon man (3 Oct 2004)

I also have my sights set on becoming a pilot. I had planned on getting my degree in either physics or space science rather then engineering, just because I've always had a fascination with that sort of stuff. However, I have been thinking about mechanical or systems engineering as well. Does it make that much of a difference that I should choose an engineering degree, or just go with whatever interests me?


----------



## Zoomie (4 Oct 2004)

Do whatever interests you...  The subject is trivial, it's the degree that the CF wants.  My degree was a BSc in Geography and Environmental Sciences.  I didn't really think I was going to get a work-related job from it, I just knew that I could stomach 4 years of that particular subject.  Besides, my last year equated to spending two weeks on a Cuba beach, drinking at the swim up bar - I got an A for that course!


----------



## M.O. (4 Oct 2004)

well to tell you the truth the most important thing would be knowing the controls to the plane or whatever you wish to pilot, then you need to worry about the rest. I myself know no more then that so listen to the others on the other stuff.


----------



## Staud (25 Nov 2004)

How smart to you have to be to be an Airforce pilot.... not very, just have some good LCF (Look cool factor)


....just kinding but hey, that is too easy


----------



## panzer413 (29 Dec 2004)

You can teach the monkey to ride the bike but can he fix it?


----------



## Zoomie (29 Dec 2004)

Nah... we fly 'em, you guys can fix them.    8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2004)

If ya can dodge a wrench... ya can dodge a ball. 8)


----------



## Horse_Soldier (29 Dec 2004)

Cripes what a loaded question.  Kinda feels like a hairy paw reaching out from under a bridge - but what the heck, I'll play.. ;D

[tongue in cheek on] Apparently, an American study conducted a few years back proved that any high-grade moron could be taught how to fly a taxi with wings.  Hitting the right target seems to be the hard part [tongue in cheek off]

Lemme put it this way, my bro in law has a degree in computer sciences, is smart as a whip and currently a Major in the air force.  He didn't make it through pilot training - he maintains the things instead.  Had nothing to do with smarts - everything to do with hand-eye coordination, rapidity of reaction - that sort of thing.  Have fun  >


----------



## FSTO (30 Dec 2004)

I see some other guys beat me to it.

The only thing a pilot needs is:

Huge ego, (must be able to get helmet on)

Know how to apply the proper amount of hair gel; and 

Be able to talk with his handsl  ;D


----------



## Inch (30 Dec 2004)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I see some other guys beat me to it.
> 
> The only thing a pilot needs is:
> 
> ...



ahem....Water based hair gel, we don't like those fire hazards!  ;D

You guys forgot about the biggest watch on the planet Earth and the ability to attack it from it's six.  :threat:


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2004)

Inch,

1 - Always know where you are
2 - Always look cool
3 - If lost, always look cool


----------



## Bograt (31 Dec 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> ahem....Water based hair gel, we don't like those fire hazards!   ;D



Thank God. I was under the impression that there was a complete prohibition on hair care products. As a matter of fact, I have been experimenting with "natural" styling products (tree sap, moose droppings, armpit sweat) to offset the possible loss of my dippy doo.

Happy New year y'all. 

AESOP,

Three things navs should only say:
1. Good job pilot,
2. No, your right pilot, it was my fault
3. I'll take the fat chick.


----------



## Inch (31 Dec 2004)

Tree sap eh? You'll have to get your AESOp to add one last item to his check list....

Pilot's Helmet - Assist with removal

F***in' sap!


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Tree sap eh? You'll have to get your AESOp to add one last item to his check list....
> 
> Pilot's Helmet - Assist with removal
> 
> F***in' sap!



To answer the original question " how smart do you have to be to be an air force pilot" i submit this :

not very much...you can't remove your helmet by yourself...you have to be rescued by a corporal !

Happy new year guys

Inch, see you in Shearwater in feb.....


----------



## Inch (31 Dec 2004)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> To answer the original question " how smart do you have to be to be an air force pilot" i submit this :
> 
> not very much...you can't remove your helmet by yourself...you have to be rescued by a corporal !
> 
> ...



"I say, be a good chap and help me get this bloody helmet off my beautifully sculpted hair, the tree sap seems to have stuck it on there quite well."

Are you saying you got Sea Things?


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

No......we are coming down with a gonzo for MOTIVEX........... 6-10 feb i think.......going to greenwood also


----------



## Inch (31 Dec 2004)

Ah, good stuff. My favourite Italian Gonzo Co-pilot better be coming. I'll have to email him.


----------



## Jungle (31 Dec 2004)

I can feel an *"Army.ca Air Arm"* reunion !!!   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

Jungle said:
			
		

> I can feel an *"Army.ca Air Arm"* reunion !!!   ;D



Thats not a bad idea.........have to get zoomie to come down too !


----------



## Inch (31 Dec 2004)

Too bad that poor sucker is in Comox, I can think of about a million places I'd rather be than there, places like, uh......it'll come to me.  ;D


----------



## Zoomie (31 Dec 2004)

Yeah... this above freezing weather and beautiful scenary is starting to get to me!

Gonzo came out here last time - this time I guess they are going East.  Aesop wants to go CP-140's, they have a toaster...


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Yeah... this above freezing weather and beautiful scenary is starting to get to me!
> 
> ... Aesop wants to go CP-140's, they have a toaster...



Hum.............NO !!  If you can't hover...you're queer !


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> ... they have a toaster...



Get your own PB toast.......you have time to eat up there with the autopilot doing your job !!!!


jk...cheers


----------



## avn514 (7 Jan 2005)

Well I see the aircrew has thrown their fair shots in here...

Now a techs turn.....


Pilots have to be smart enough to realize that systems do not work in the O F   F positon.

cheers


P.S.
even the techs like the toaster on the CP-140  all the left overs are my lunch


----------

